# CSUSA Group Buy - Ending Midnight Friday Nov 7



## jdmyers4 (Nov 2, 2008)

*CSUSA Group Buy - Friday Nov 7 - CLOSED*

*CLOSED - This Group Buy is now Closed to new orders.*

Thank you for ordering.  I will place this order with CSUSA on Monday, Nov 10.  
Nov 18 - Status - I will update 
Nov 21 - I will ship the remaining 9 order tomorrow - Saturday.  Thank you all for your patience.  

Nov 25 - all orders have been mailed. Thank you all for your patience, I know you're anxious to recieve your orders.  

ScribbleSticks ...... mailed
dennisg ............... mailed
kirkfranks ............ mailed
jedgeton ............. mailed
chriselle .............. mailed - Monday, Nov 24
PenTurnerJohn ..... mailed
mrburls ............... mailed
yooperbird ........... mailed
brez .................... mailed
Hosspen .............. mailed
el_d .................... mailed
igran7 ------------- mailed - Monday, Nov 24
stolicky ............... mailed
W3DRM ............... mailed
WoodenDragon .... mailed
jskeen ................. mailed
josef ................... mailed
foneman ............. mailed
sparhawk ............ mailed
jamiller99 ........... mailed
SuperDave .......... mailed
Timbo ................. mailed
mick ................... mailed
sbrant ................. mailed



Paypal - I will PM or email you my Paypal user ID.  In your Paypal comment area please include your IAP user name so that it will make it easier for me to keep track of who you are here on the forum.

OK - here it goes. Feel free to email me if you have any questions.

Comments added:
Nov 2nd:  I have corrected the discount prices to reflect the 1 % for CSUSA insurance cost.
Nov 3rd:  Added two Jr Gent ballpoint pens to list
Nov 5th:  I called CSUSA - the new Aero and Clicker pen kits are in!
Nov 10th - order placed with CSUSA
Nov 12th - I ended up splitting the order in two to make it more managable.  All the Jr Gent, Jr Statesman, Gentleman, Statesman, Emperor type kits were ordered on Monday.  The rest of the order was placed on Tuesday.  I should get the 1st half of the order on Friday, and the 2nd half of the order early next week.

Nov 14 - Got the first half of the order from CSUSA.  Getting those sorted and packed and ready to ship out.

Nov 17 - 2nd half of the shipment will arrive tomorrow (Tuesday, 18th).  I should have 7 of the orders out in the mail tomorrow.  I will post those orders as they go out.  Sorry about the delay - I was out of town over the weekend.  


CSUSA Limited Product Group Buy - My goal is to place this order with CSUSA on Monday - November 10.

• Closing:  Midnight (PST) on FRIDAY, NOVEMBER 7th  (assuming that 100+ kit order by then.  I will extend it if the 100+ kit order has not been reached).
• Please copy and paste items you wish to order.
• You must have your real name in your IAP profile.
• You must have your profile set to accept emails through the forum.
• Payment must be received by MIDNIGHT (PST) SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 9th.  Paypal only, please.
• Prices shown reflect the 100+ kit discount price + 1%.
• Please keep the orders to the items listed below, and related accessories (bushings and drill bits are okay).

INSURANCE FROM CSUSA:
• Add 1% to any unlisted item, such as bushings, drill bits, or blanks.  The prices shown below incorporate the 1% in the discounted price - 25 % discount price multiplied by 1 %.

BACKORDERS:
• Any items on backorder – I will send you a refund for any items on backorders.
• PLEASE NOTE:  I was told that the new Aero and Clicker kits will be available on Wednesday, November 5th.  So I will accept orders for those items. 

PAYPAL:
• Please add $0.31 + 3.0% to your total (yes, including shipping and insurance) to cover Paypal charges.  I will email you with your verified total and my Paypal username.

Total = 
((Listed kits + (unlisted items * 1.01) + Shipping + Ins) * 1.03 + $0.31

Example: suppose I buy 10 Rhodium Jr Gent kits, 1 Jr Gent Accessories kit.
10 kits:  $12.87 * 10 = 128.70
Accessories:  $14.99
Ship:  $4.80
Insurance:  $2.60

Total = ($128.70 + ($14.99 * 1.01) + $4.80 + 2.60) * 1.03 + $0.31

Total = ($128.70 + $15.14 + 4.80 + 2.60) * 1.03 + $0.31

Total = $156.09 


SHIPPING:
• $9.80 USPS flat rate shipping (within USA)
• $4.80 USPS flat rate shipping (within USA) for small orders fitting inside a flat rate envelope.  If I charge you the $9.80 flat rate box but find your order will fit in a flat rate envelope, I will refund your $5.

Domestic Insurance:
• I require that you pay for Insurance. I do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

Fee . . . . . . . . . . Insurance Coverage
$1.70 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.15 ................ $50.01 to $100
$2.60 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.55 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.50 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.45 ................ $500.01 to $600
$7.45 plus $0.95 per $100 or fraction thereof over $600 to $5,000.


• International orders will be accommodated but will cost more. Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium. Here is how I will handle International Orders: You PayPal me the amount for the Kits. Once I have your kits, I will get the exact amount for shipping. I will then have you PayPal me a second time to cover the shipping and PayPal charges.
• I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items are mailed. That is why insurance is there. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.


Rollerball Pen Kits:
050-4106   10k Gold Jr Gent II - Postable....................$8.32
050-4156   Titanium Jr Gent II - Postable.....................$9.47 
050-0371   Rhodium Jr Gent II - Postable....................$12.87 
050-4177   Black Titanium Jr Gent II - Postable............$10.60 
050-4107   10k Rollerball Jr Gent II Rollerball...............$8.32
050-4157   Titanium Jr Gent II....................................$9.47 
050-0372   Rhodium Jr Gent II....................................$12.87 
050-4178   Black Titanium Jr Gent II............................$10.60 
050-2330   Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II - Post.....$23.47 
050-2332   Rhod/Blk Titanium Jr Statesman II - Post.....$18.93 
050-2326   Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II..............$23.47 
050-2328   Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II.....$18.93
050-4191   Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor.....................$37.87 
050-4193   Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor.............$30.29 
050-4020   10k Gentleman...........................................$10.60 
050-4460   Titanium Gentleman....................................$10.98 
050-0396   Rhodium Gentleman....................................$15.14 
050-4014   10k Panache............................................... $7.76
050-4015   Black Chrome Panache..................................$7.01 
050-4016   Rhodium Panache.........................................$11.35 
050-4427   10k Gold Zen...............................................$11.35 
050-4426   Chrome Zen.................................................$9.08
050-4428   Black Titanium Zen.......................................$11.35 
050-0322   Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman.......................$24.62 
050-0324   Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman..............$20.07
050-4622   Copper Jr Retro........................................... $9.08
050-4623   Rhodium Jr Retro.........................................$15.14 
050-4621   10k Jr Retro................................................ $9.84
050-4181   Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial..........................$40.14 
050-4183   Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial..................$33.32 
050-4130   Rhodium/22k Gold Emperor..........................$37.87
050-4132   Rhodium/Black Titanium Emperor..................$30.29 
050-4185   Rhodium/22k Gold Lotus...............................$46.96 
050-4187   Rhodium/Black Titanium Lotus......................$38.62 
050-0378   Rhodium Ligero............................................$11.35
050-4044   10k Ligero....................................................$7.57


Fountain Pen Kits:
050-4108   10k Gold Jr Gent II - Postable Fountain.........$11.35 
050-4158   Out of Stock................................................$0.00 
050-0373   Rhodium Jr Gent II - Postable Fountain.........$15.14 
050-4179   Black Titanium Jr Gent II - Postable Fountain.$13.26 
050-4109   10k Jr Gent II Fountain................................$11.35 
050-4159   Titanium Jr Gent II Fountain.........................$13.63 
050-0374   Out of Stock.................................................$0.00 
050-4180   Out of Stock.................................................$0.00 
050-2329   Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II - Post........$24.23 
050-2331   Rhod/Blk Titanium Jr Statesman II - Post........$22.91 
050-2325   Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Fountain....$24.23 
050-2327   Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II.........$22.91 
050-4192   Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Fountain...........$41.65 
050-4194   Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor Fountain...$32.56 
050-4030   10k Gentleman Fountain.................................$15.90 
050-4461   Titanium Gentleman Fountain..........................$16.66 
050-0397   Rhodium Gentleman Fountain..........................$19.69 
050-0321   Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Fountian............$29.16 
050-0323   Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Fountain....$24.62 
050-4625   Copper Jr Retro Fountain..................................$13.63 
050-4626   Rhodium Jr Retro Fountain...............................$18.93 
050-4624   10k Jr Retro Fountain.......................................$14.38 
050-4182   Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Fountain................$48.47 
050-4184   Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Fountain........$40.90 
050-4131   Rhodium/22k Gold Emperor Fountain................$42.41
050-4133   Rhodium/Black Titanium Emperor Fountain........$34.84 
050-4186   Rhodium/22k Gold Lotus Fountain.....................$53.77 
050-4188   Rhodium/Black Titanium Lotus Fountain ............$44.68 


Ballpoint Pen Kits:
050-4040   10K Jr Gent Ballpoint......................................$8.50
050-0376   Rhodium Jr Gent Ballpoint...............................$12.11
050-4121   Black Titanium w/Rose Gold Aero.....................$8.32
050-4122   10k Gold w/Chrome Aero.................................$7.01 
050-4123   Black Titanium w/Chrome Aero........................$7.57
050-4021   Black Titanium Clicker Ballpoint.......................$6.81 
050-4022   10k Gold Clicker Ballpoint...............................$5.68
050-4023   Chrome Clicker Ballpoint.................................$6.05 
050-4010   10k Gold Cigar...............................................$5.29 
050-4017   10k Gold (plain clip) Cigar..............................$4.54 
050-0390   Rhodium Cigar...............................................$9.28 
050-4063   Black Titanium Cigar......................................$6.05
050-4477   Copper Cigar.................................................$4.62 
050-4476   Chrome Cigar................................................$4.73 
050-4120   Titanium European........................................ $5.68 
050-4100   10k Gold European.........................................$3.98 
050-4165   Satin Nickel European.....................................$3.98 
050-0301   Rhodium European.........................................$6.81 
050-4495   Tactile European.............................................$3.98 
050-4062   Black Titanium European	.................................$4.81 
050-4474   10k Patriot.....................................................$3.98
050-4442   Satin Nickel Patriot.........................................$3.98 
050-2414   Black Chrome Patriot.......................................$3.78 
050-0391   Rhodium Patriot..............................................$6.81 
050-4205   10k Gold Americana........................................$5.29 
050-4220   Titanium Americana........................................$6.81 
050-0303   Rhodium Americana........................................$7.57 

Pencil Kits:
050-5021   Black Titanium Clicker Pencil............................$6.05 
050-5022   10k Gold Clicker Pencil....................................$5.68
050-5023   Chrome Clicker Pencil......................................$5.87


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Nov 2, 2008)

Here is my order:

2 - 050-4156 Titanium Jr Gent II - Postable.....................$9.50 --> $19.00
2 - 050-0371 Rhodium Jr Gent II - Postable....................$12.91 --> $25.82
2 - 050-4177 Black Titanium Jr Gent II - Postable............$10.63 --> $21.26

2 - 050-0373 Rhodium Jr Gent II - Postable Fountain.........$15.19 --> $30.38
2 - 050-4179 Black Titanium Jr Gent II - Postable Fountain.$13.30 --> $26.60

2 - 050-4427 10k Gold Zen.......................................... $11.39 --> $22.78
2 - 050-4426 Chrome Zen..............................................$9.11 --> $18.22
2 - 050-4428 Black Titanium Zen...................................$11.39 --> $22.78

1 - 050-4037 Set of Bushings (Jr. Gent II).. ($3.99 +1%)......$4.03 --> $4.03
2 - 050-9159 Replacement Tubes (Jr. Gent II).. ($.45 +1%)...$0.46 --> $0.92
1 - 050-4439 Set of Bushings (Zen)........... ($3.99 +1%)......$4.03 --> $4.03
2 - 050-9034 Replacement Tube (Zen)...... ($.40 +1%).........$0.41 --> $0.82

Item Total: $196.64
Shipping: $4.80
Insurance: $2.60

Grand Total with PayPal Fees: $212.50

This depends on if I read your instructions properly. Reading from above I see;

• Prices shown reflect the 100+ kit discount price + 1%

then down to the equation I see;

Total = 
[((Purchases * 1% CSUSA Ins) + Shipping + Insurance) * 3 %] + $.31

Is the 1% for insurance included in the prices shown or is this an additional 1% for something else?

I added the 1% to the bushings and tubes that were not on your list, and I added another 1% to the items that ARE on your list.

OK, so I think I have totally confused myself, so I'll let you tell me what I owe!!

Thanks for hosting the group buy just in the knick of time!!

Best Wishes,


----------



## jdmyers4 (Nov 2, 2008)

Tom,

Nuts - I made a mistake.  I meant to say that the 1 % is for any non-discounted items that you order - such as bushings.  I also made a slight mistake on the prices.  The prices should reflect the 1 % for the CSUSA insurance, but the 1 % should have been added after the 25 % discount was taken out.  (i.e. - the 1 % should be based on the discount price, not the list price).  

I will edit the list to reflect the correct price.  The prices should be slightly less than posted. 

Sorry about the error.  Thank you Linda, for pointing my mistake out to me!


----------



## jdmyers4 (Nov 2, 2008)

Tom,

here is your revision based on the corrected prices above:
2 - 050-4156 Titanium Jr Gent II - Postable.....................$9.47 --> $18.94
2 - 050-0371 Rhodium Jr Gent II - Postable....................$12.87 --> $25.74
2 - 050-4177 Black Titanium Jr Gent II - Postable............$10.60 --> $21.20

2 - 050-0373 Rhodium Jr Gent II - Postable Fountain.........$15.14 --> $30.28
2 - 050-4179 Black Titanium Jr Gent II - Postable Fountain.$13.26 --> $26.52

2 - 050-4427 10k Gold Zen.......................................... $11.35 --> $22.70
2 - 050-4426 Chrome Zen..............................................$ 9.08 --> $18.16
2 - 050-4428 Black Titanium Zen...................................$11.35 --> $22.70

1 - 050-4037 Set of Bushings (Jr. Gent II).. ($3.99 * 1.01)......$4.03 --> $4.03
2 - 050-9159 Replacement Tubes (Jr. Gent II).. (2 * $.45 * 1.01)... --> $0.91
1 - 050-4439 Set of Bushings (Zen)........... ($3.99 * 1.01)......$4.03 --> $4.03
2 - 050-9034 Replacement Tube (Zen)...... (2 * $.40 * 1.01)......... --> $0.81

Item Total:..$196.02
Ship:...........$   4.80
Insurance:...$   2.60
-----------------------
Subtotal:.....$203.42

Total:  $203.42 * 1.03 + $0.31 = $209.83

I apologize for the confusion regarding the 1 % CSUSA insurance coverage.  

If you still want to order the shoe horns, go ahead and add those in.

Thanks.
John


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Nov 3, 2008)

John,

Thanks for the clarification. 

I think I'll pass on the shoe horns for this round and just work on the pen stuff. I only have one customer asking for a shoe horn and I won't see him again until Farmers' Market re-opens next April. I need the pens for the upcoming Christmas shows, so I'll have plenty of time between mid-December and April to catch one of the other group buys or (God forbid!!) I could actually order them directly from CSUSA.

Anyway, thanks and I'll PayPal you tomorrow after my wife goes to work :biggrin:.

Best wishes,


----------



## dennisg (Nov 3, 2008)

John, I think I've done this correctly. Let me know. dennis

2 pc	050-0371 Rhodium Jr Gent II - Postable....................$12.87 	25.74
1 pc	050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II - Post.....$23.47	23.47
1 pc	050-4191 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor....................$37.87	37.87
5 pcs	050-4100 10k Gold European...................................$ 3.98	19.90	
3 pcs	050-4120 Titanium European....................................$5.68	17.04
						         total				      124.02


						shipping			4.80
						insurance			2.60	
						total			       131.42	


paypal			4.25
total				135.67


----------



## jdmyers4 (Nov 3, 2008)

Dennis,

your total is correct.  Thank you.  I have posted my Paypal user id at the top of this thread.


----------



## massmans (Nov 4, 2008)

can you tell me if the clicker pen/pencil and aero pens are available yet.  They still show "coming soon" on CSUSA website.


----------



## stolicky (Nov 4, 2008)

massmans said:


> can you tell me if the clicker pen/pencil and aero pens are available yet.  They still show "coming soon" on CSUSA website.



Ditto, I may just have to try these if they are available....  : )

You may also want to consider listing your email address (paypal) as:
jdmyers4atcomcastdotnet

to avoid spamming.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Nov 4, 2008)

I was told by the CSUSA rep that the Aero and Clicker kits would be coming in tomorrow - Nov 5.  I will check with them tomorrow and verify that.

Removed my email address.  I will PM it or email it to those who place orders.


----------



## jedgerton (Nov 4, 2008)

*My order*

John,

Can I get the following:

050-0301 Rhodium European    10 pcs  x  $ 6.81 = $68.10

Add in the shipping, insurance and paypal fees and send me a PM.  I'll Paypal the funds to you right away.

Thanks for doing this.

John Edgerton


----------



## chriselle (Nov 5, 2008)

John, I'd like to get in on this.  International shipping please.  This might all fit in a USPS flat rate envelope.

Anyway, here is my requested items.


2--050-4156 Titanium Jr Gent II postable----------9.47-->18.94
2--050-0371 Rhodium Jr Gent II postable----------12.87--->25.74
2--050-4177 Black Titanium Jr Gent postable-------10.60--->21.20
3--050-4179 Black Titanium Jr Gent postable fountain--13.26--->39.78
2--050-2332 Rhod/Blk Titanium Jr Statesman II postable--18.93--->37.86

3--050-0303 Rhodium Americana----7.57----->22.71
5--050-0301 Rhodium European-----6.81----->34.05

2--050-4622 Copper Jr Retro-----9.08----->18.16
2--050-4621 10k Jr Retro.----9.84------>19.68

1--850-4151 Accesory kit for Jr Statesman II---14.99 + 1%----->15.14
1--050-4037 Set of Bushings-----3.99 + 1%------->4.03
1--955-0502 Set of Bushings (Americana)-----4.50 +1%---->4.55


  Total for the items is $261.84

Shipping and PP fees TBA.  Please confirm John and I'll send you funds ASAP.

Cheers, and thanks for your time for organizing this buy.

Chris


----------



## kirkfranks (Nov 5, 2008)

*count me in*

John,
Please put me in for the following.
Please confirm my calculations.


1 050-4156 Titanium Jr Gent II - Postable.....................$9.47 à $9.47
1 050-0371 Rhodium Jr Gent II - Postable....................$12.87 à $12.87
1 050-4177 Black Titanium Jr Gent II - Postable............$10.60à $10.60
3 050-4123 Black Titanium w/Chrome Aero........................$7.57à $22.71
5 050-4023 Chrome Clicker Ballpoint.................................$6.05à $30.30
1 050-5023 Chrome Clicker Pencil......................................$5.87à $5.87

1 050-4037 Set of Bushings (Jr. Gent II).. ($3.99 * 1.01)......$4.03 --> $4.03
1 050-4024 Set of bushings (Clicker) ($3.99 * 1.01)......$4.03 --> $4.03
1 050-4124 Set of bushings (Aero) ($3.99 * 1.01)......$4.03 --> $4.04 
1 192-1250 12.5mm Drill Bit ($6.99 * 1.01)……$7.06 -->$7.06

Item Total $110.97
Shipping $4.80
Insurance $2.60

Grand total ($118.37 *1.03) +$.31 =$122.23


----------



## jdmyers4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I called Craft Supplies and verified that the new Aero and Clicker kits are indeed in stock.  Good news!


----------



## mrburls (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi John, Here is my order. 

10 each 050-0376 Rhodium Jr. Gent Ballpoint Pen  $12.11 > $121.10 

2 each 050-2330 Rhodium/22k gold Jr. Statesman II -post Rollerball $23.47  > $46.94 

1 each 050-4192 Rhodium/22k gold Jr. Emperor fountain pen $41.65 

1 each 050-2329 Rhodium/22k gold Jr. Statesman II -post fountain pen $24.23 

Total for pens should be $233.92 
Please add in all other fees, plus paying Pay Pal and send me a PM confirming grand total. 

Thanks, Keith "mrburls"


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, John, for helping with this group buy.  Here is my order:

1x...#050-0373...Rhod Jr Gent II FP Postable.................@ $15.14 = $15.14
3x...#050-4159...Tn Jr Gent II FP Postable.................... @ $13.63 = $40.89
7x...#050-4156...Tn Jr Gent II RB Postable................... @ $9.47   = $66.29
3x...#050-4427...10K Zen RB...................................... @ $11.35 = $34.05
3x...#050-4426...Chrome Zen RB................................  @ $9.08   = $27.24
2x...#050-4428...BTn Zen RB...................................... @ $11.35 = $22.70
1x...#750-4427...Zen Accessory Kit...[$15.50 * 1% * 1]............... = $15.66
5x...#050-9034...Zen Replacement Tubes [$0.40 * 1% * 5]..........  = $2.02
5x...#050-4122...10K Aero BP.....................................  @ $7.01  = $35.05
3x...#050-4123...BTn/Chrome Aero BP.......................... @ $7.57  = $22.71
1x...#850-4121...Aero Accessory Kit...[$11.50 * 1% * 1].............. = $11.62
Sub total............... = $293.37
Shipping............... =     $4.80
Insurance.............. =    $4.60
Paypal [3% + .31]   =    $9.39
Total....................  = $312.16

Note:  I'd like to also order 5x extra Aero Replacement Tubes but I did not see them in the catalog.  If they are available, please add them to this order.

Please let me know if this is correctly calculated.

Thanks again,


----------



## yooperbird (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi, John - here's my order:

3 of #050-4021 Black Titanium Clicker Ballpoint..$6.81 x3 .......................... $20.43
1 of #050-5021 Black Titanium Clicker Pencil............................................    6.05
1 of #050-4024 Set of bushings .....................$3.99 + 1% ......................    4.03
2 of #050-9022 Replacement Tube .................$.40x2=$.80 + 1% .............      .81

Subtotal .......................................................................................... $31.32
Shipping ..........................................................................................     4.80
Insurance ........................................................................................     1.70
Total ..............................................................................................  $37.82
Plus 3%, plus $.31, for grand total of ....................................................  $39.26

Please confirm amount due and I will pay via paypal. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## jdmyers4 (Nov 6, 2008)

John,

replacement tubes for the Aero kits are available:

050-9023 Replacement Tube    $0.50 

Thanks everyone for your orders so far.  I am recording them on a spreadsheet and double checking the totals.  I will be sending everyone a PM shortly (for those who haven't already recieved one).


----------



## philb (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi,

Just wondering how long delivery would be to the UK? Didn't know if you would have an approximate time? If you don't, no problems!

Phil


----------



## jdmyers4 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Phil.

I plan on placing the order with CSUSA Monday morning.  I expect I'll recieve shipment by the end of next week - Friday (Nov 14), I would hope.  Shipment to the UK would probably take another 7-10 days - so my esitmate is that you would have your kits somewhere between the 21st and 28th of this month.  That is an estimate for INTERNATIONAL post to the UK.

John


----------



## brez (Nov 6, 2008)

John,

I would like the following;

QTY      Item

 5     050-4106 10k Gold Jr Gent II - Postable....................$8.32= 41.60
 5     050-4156 Titanium Jr Gent II - Postable.....................$9.47= 47.35
 5     050-0371 Rhodium Jr Gent II - Postable....................$12.87= 64.35
 5     050-4177 Black Titanium Jr Gent II - Postable............$10.60= 53.00
10    050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II - Post.....$23.47= 234.70
10    050-2332 Rhod/Blk Titanium Jr Statesman II - Post.....$18.93= 189.30
 5     050-4460 Titanium Gentleman....................................$10.9 8= 54.90
 5     050-0396 Rhodium Gentleman....................................$15.1 4= 75.70
 5     050-0322 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman.......................$24.62= 123.10
 5     050-0324 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman..............$20.07= 100.35
 5     050-4040 10K Jr Gent Ballpoint......................................$8. 50= 42.50
 5     050-0376 Rhodium Jr Gent Ballpoint...............................$12.11= 60.55
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Total 70 kits                                                                            $1,087.40
                                                             Shipping                            9.80
                                                             Insurance                         13.15
                                                             PayPal                             33.62
                                                             ----------------------------------------------------------
                                                             Grand Total                $1,143.97 

Please check my calculations and send me the PayPal instructions.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Hosspen (Nov 6, 2008)

John,
 Could I order the following please:
4   050-0371 Rhodium Jr Gent II - Postable....................$12.87     51.48
4   050-0373 Rhodium Jr Gent II - Postable Fountain.........$15.14    60.56
4   050-4156 Titanium Jr Gent II - Postable.....................$9.47      37.88
1   850-4151 Jr statesman accessory kit...............$14.99 x 1.01=   15.14
shipping...................................................................................4.80
Insurance.................................................................................2.60
Pay pal fee      .31 +  5.17 =  ..................................................... 5.48
Total if I'm correct (please check my math)  =                            $177.94
Let me know if anything needs changing and I will paypal the correct amount.
Thanks for doing this for us!


----------



## el_d (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi John,
 I would like to get:

1 - 050-4428 Black Titanium Zen.......................................$11.35 
1 - 050-4179 Black Titanium Jr Gent II - Postable Fountain.....$13.26

1 - 050-4037 Set of Bushings (Jr. Gent II)............................$3.99
1 - 050-4439 Set of Bushings (Zen)....................................$3.99
10 - 050-9034 Replacement Tube (Zen)................................$.40 

Total    36.59
Ship       4.80
Ins         1.70
-------------------
PP         1.41

Total      44.50

Let me know if its good, I will paypal.
 Thanks for doin this.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hoss,

Your total is correct.  PM sent.

Thank you for your order.

John


----------



## igran7 (Nov 7, 2008)

John I would like the following:

(2) 050-4426 Chrome Zen............................................... $9.08 = $18.16
(2) 050-4023 Chrome Clicker Ballpoint................................$6.05 = $12.10
(2) 050-4021 Black Titanium Clicker Ballpoint.......................$6.81 = $13.62
(1) 050-4123 Black Titanium w/Chrome Aero........................$7.57 
(1) 050-4121 Black Titanium w/Rose Gold Aero.....................$8.32 
(1) 050-4439 Set of Bushings (Zen) ($3.99 * 1.01)...............$4.03
(1) 050-4024 Set of bushings (Clicker) ($3.99 * 1.01)............$4.03
(3) 050-9023 Replacement Tube $0.50 (1.50 * 1.01)..............$1.51 
(1) 050-4124 Set of bushings (Aero) ($3.99 * 1.01)...............$4.03

Total $73.37 plus 3% + .31 = $75.88
Shipping $4.80 + $2.15 insurance equals a grand total of $82.83

Let me know if my calculations are correct, and please send Paypal info. Thanks.


----------



## el_d (Nov 7, 2008)

Paypal sent John. 
   Thanks


----------



## stolicky (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm in.  Thank you very much for doing this.  Please check my math and shoot me a PM so I can pay you.

Qty / Item # / Description / Price ea. / Plus 1% (as needed) / Total

1 - 050-4194	Jr. Emp. Ftn. Rhod/Blk Ti $32.56	 $32.56 
1 - 050-4199	Jr. Emperor Bushings	 $3.99 	 $4.03 	 $4.03 
1 - 050-2327	Jr. St. II Ftn. Rhod/Blk Ti $22.91	 $22.91 
2 - 050-4023	Clicker Pen Chrome	 $6.05 		 $12.10 
2 - 050-5023	Clicker Pencil Chrome $5.87 		 $11.74 
1 - 050-4024	Clicker Bushings	 $3.99 	 $4.03 	 $4.03 
2 - 050-9022	Clicker extra tubes	 $0.40 	 $0.40 	 $0.81 

1 - 050-4123	Aero Black Titanium w/Chrome	 $7.57 	$7.57 
1 - 050-4121	Aero Black Titanium w/Rose Gold	 $8.32 	$8.32 
2 - 050-9023	Aero Extra Tubes	 $0.50 	 $0.51 	 $1.01 
1 - 050-4124	Aero Bushings	 $3.99 	 $4.03 	 $4.03 

Item Total:	 $109.11 
Shipping:	 $4.80 
Insurance:	 $2.60 

Sub Total:	 $116.51 
PP 3%:	 	 $120.00 
PP $0.31:	 $120.31

-Chris


----------



## W3DRM (Nov 7, 2008)

*IAP CSUSA Group Order*

John,

Thanks for doing this for the group!

Here's my order.

Order...................................................Unit....Total
Qty....Item #...........Description......................Price..Price
----- -------- ---------------------------------------- ------- -------
.2....050-4106 10k Gold Jr Gent II - Postable ............$8.32..$16.64
.2....050-4156 Titanium Jr Gent II - Postable ............$9.47..$18.94
.2....050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II ...$18.93..$37.86
.2....050-4020 10k Gentleman ............................$10.60..$21.20
.1....850-4151 Accessory Kit - Jr Gent II ...............$15.14..$15.14 ($14.99 x 1.01)
.1....850-0321 Accessory Kit - Stateman/Gentlemens Pen ..$19.95..$19.95 ($19.75 x 1.01)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
........................................................Total:.$129.73
.....................................................Shipping:...$9.80
....................................................Insurance:...$2.60
..................................................PayPal Fees:...$4.20
..................................................====================
..................................................Grand Total:.$146.33


----------



## WoodenDragon (Nov 7, 2008)

John,

Here is my Order...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Qty  Part # Desc             Unit Price  Total Price
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1   050-4121 Black Titanium w/Rose Gold Aero   $8.32 $8.32 
1   050-4122 10k Gold w/Chrome Aero    $7.01 $7.01 
1   050-4123 Black Titanium w/Chrome Aero   $7.57 $7.57 
1   050-4106 10k Gold Jr Gent II - Postable   $8.32 $8.32 
1   050-0371 Rhodium Jr Gent II - Postable   $12.87 $12.87 
1   050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II - Post  $23.47 $23.47 
1   050-2332 Rhod/Blk Titanium Jr Statesman II - Post $18.93 $18.93 
1   050-4124 Set of Bushings for Aero   $3.99 $4.03 (3.99 * 1.01)
1   192-2364 23/64 Drill Bit     $6.99 $7.06 (6.99 * 1.01)
1   050-4037 Set of Bushings for JR Gent II & Statesman II $3.99 $4.03 (3.99 * 1.01)
1   192-1250 12.5mm Drill Bit    $6.99 $7.06 (6.99 * 1.01)
1   251-1050 10.5mm Drill Bit    $5.99 $6.05 (5.99 * 1.01)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
       Sub Total $114.72 
       Paypal Fee $3.75 
    Shipping - USPS Flat Rate Envelope $4.80 
    Insurance Coverage ($100.01 to $200) $2.60
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
       Grand Total $125.87

Please let me know if I made any mistakes in the calculations and send me the PayPal instructions

Thank you very much for doing this!
Mike


----------



## jskeen (Nov 7, 2008)

1 050-4461 Titanium Gentleman Fountain..........................$16.66 		$16.66
1 050-0376 Rhodium Jr Gent Ballpoint............................$12.11		$12.11
5 050-4476 Chrome Cigar..................................... ...$4.73 		$23.65
4 050-4120 Titanium European................................... $5.68 		$22.72
4 050-4165 Satin Nickel European................................$3.98		$15.92

SUBTOTAL									$91.06



1  050-4035 	 Set of Bushings  (Gent)      			$3.99		$3.99
1  155-4101 	 Set of Bushings (Cigar)  			$3.99		$3.99
1  050-4041 	 Set of Bushings (jr gent BP)		  	$3.99		$3.99
2  050-9041 	 Replacement Tubes for Pen   			$0.50		$1.00
10 050-9130 	 Replacement Tubes      		 	$0.45		$4.50
2  050-9205 	 Replacement Tubes     			   	$0.50		$1.00

SUBTOTAL									$18.47	
1% insurance									$0.18
SUBTOTAL									$18.65

shipping									$4.80

SubTotal									$114.51

3%+$0.31									$3.75

Grand Total									$118.26


Please double check the math and send me total with paypal info.

Thanks
James


----------



## josef (Nov 7, 2008)

John,

Thank you very much for running this buy.  Here is my order:

1 pc 050-0323 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Fountain....$24.62 
1 pc 050-0324 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman..............$20.07
2 pc 050-4133 Rhodium/Black Titanium Emperor Fountain........$34.84

Item Total $114.37

Shipping $4.80
Insurance $2.60 
Sub Total $121.77 

PayPal $3.96
Grand Total $125.73


--Josef


----------



## foneman (Nov 7, 2008)

John,
I would like to order these items:

2--050-0371 Rhodium Jr Gent II postable----------$12.87--->$25.74
2--050-4177 Black Titanium Jr Gent postable------$10.60--->$21.20
2...050-4106 10k Gold Jr Gent II - Postable ..........$8.32    ..$16.64
1....850-4151 Accessory Kit - Jr Gent II ...............$15.14   ..$15.14  14.99 x 1.01)
2 - 050-9159 Replacement Tubes (Jr. Gent II).. ($.45 +1%)...$0.46 --> $0.92


Item total:  $79.64
S&H:           $ 4.80
Ins:             $ 2.15
P/P:             $ 2.70

total:        $89.29

Let me know if this is correct and your paypal address.

Thanks for doing this!
John


----------



## sparhawk (Nov 7, 2008)

Hope this is right.    
1-Jr statesmanII postable-050-2329-24.23                                               1-Jr retro 050-4626-18.93                                                                     6-extra tubes(6x .45)050-9159-2.70                                                        1 bushing set 050-4037-3.99                                                               43.16+6.75+4.80+2.15=56.86                                                              56.86*1.03+.31=58.87                                                                   Please let me know if this is right and pm me paypal info  Thanks


----------



## jamiller99 (Nov 7, 2008)

John,

Thanks for organizing!  I'd like:

Rollerball Pen Kits:		.         .                                                  . Qty	
050-4156 Titanium Jr Gent II - Postable.....................$9.47		1  ==>>	$9.47
050-0371 Rhodium Jr Gent II - Postable....................$12.87		1  ==>>	$12.87
050-4177 Black Titanium Jr Gent II - Postable............$10.60		1 ==>>  $10.60
050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II - Post.....$23.47	             1  ==>> $23.47
050-2332 Rhod/Blk Titanium Jr Statesman II - Post.....$18.93		1  ==>>  $18.93
050-4460 Titanium Gentleman....................................$10.98		1  ==>>  $10.98
050-0396 Rhodium Gentleman....................................$15.14		1  ==>>  $15.14



Ballpoint Pen Kits:								
050-4121 Black Titanium w/Rose Gold Aero.....................$8.32		4  ==>>  $33.28
050-4123 Black Titanium w/Chrome Aero........................$7.57		2  ==>>  $15.14
050-4010 10k Gold Cigar............................................. ..$5.29		3  ==>>  $15.87
050-4063 Black Titanium Cigar......................................$6.05		3  ==>>  $18.15
050-4476 Chrome Cigar............................................. ...$4.73		3  ==>>  $14.19
050-4120 Titanium European........................................ $5.68		5  ==>>  $28.40
050-4220 Titanium Americana........................................$ 6.81		3  ==>>  $20.43
050-0303 Rhodium Americana........................................$ 7.57		3  ==>>  $22.71
TOTAL OF KITS								$269.63

050-5047 Bushing  				3.99	            1  ==>>  $3.99
050-4035	 Bushing					3.99	            1  ==>>  $3.99
050-4124	 Bushing					3.99	            1  ==>>  $3.99


Item Total = $269.63
Accessories =  $14.97
Shipping = $9.80
Ins = $4.60

Total = $296.12 before Paypal
Total = $305.31 with Paypal

John


----------



## SuperDave (Nov 7, 2008)

John,

My order. Please check calculations and add any fees then PM me for a total.

Thanks for all your efforts!

1- 050-0372 Rhodium Jr Gent II................................. 	$12.87 ........ $12.87 
1- 050-4178 Black Titanium Jr Gent II.........................	$10.60 ........ $10.60 
1- 050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II.............	$23.47 ........ $23.47 
1- 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II.....	$18.93 ........ $18.93 
1- 050-0396 Rhodium Gentleman................................	$15.14 ........ $15.14 
2- 050-0324 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman...........	$20.07 ........ $40.14 
2- 050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro...................................  $15.14 ........ $30.28 
2- 050-0378 Rhodium Ligero.....................................  	$11.35 ........ $22.70 
1- 050-4055 Bushings.............................................	$3.99   ........ $3.99 
1- 050-2325 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II FP.......	$24.23 ........ $24.23 
3- 050-0376 Rhodium Jr Gent Ballpoint.......................	$12.11 ........ $36.33 
1- 050-4041 Bushings.............................................	$3.99   ........ $3.99
3- 050-4063 Black Titanium Cigar..............................	$6.05   ........ $18.15 


...............................................................................         $260.82


----------



## Timbo (Nov 7, 2008)

2 050-4156 Titanium Jr Gent II - Postable.....................$9.47 x 2 =  $18.94
2 050-0371 Rhodium Jr Gent II - Postable....................$12.87 x 2 =  $25.74
2 050-4177 Black Titanium Jr Gent II - Postable............$10.60 x 2 =  $21.20

Item Total $65.88
Shipping $4.80
Insurance $2.15

Grand total ($72.83*1.03) +$.31 =$75.32


----------



## mick (Nov 7, 2008)

John, I'd like the following:

4  050-4177 Black Titanium Jr Gent II - Postable............$10.60 

10  050-4015 Black Chrome Panache..................................$7.01

2   050-4179 Black Titanium Jr Gent II - Postable Fountain.$13.26

Item total....139.02
Insurance.......2.60
Shipping.........4.80
Paypal............4.70
Total...........151.12

Check my math and let me know and I'll paypal you the total.
Thanks, MIke


----------



## sbrant (Nov 8, 2008)

*Group Buy*

John - Thanks for putting this together.  Please order the following -

4 - 050-4123 Black Titanium w/Chrome Aero........................$7.57 => $30.28
4 - 050-4121 Black Titanium w/Rose Gold Aero.....................$8.32 => $33.28
1 - 850-4121 Aero Accessory Kit ......................................$9.50 => $9.60
2 - 050-9023 replacement tube.........................................$1.00 => $1.01
2 - 050-4626 Rhodium Jr Retro Fountain..............................$18.93 => $37.86
2 - 050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro..........................................$15. 14 => $30.28
2 - 050-2325 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Fountain.......$24.23 => $48.46
2 - 050-2327 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II............$22.91 => $45.82

KITS + ACC.............$236.59
SHIPPING................$   9.80
INSURANCE.............$   4.60

TOTAL...................$250.99

GRAND TOTAL ($250.99*1.03+.31) = $258.83

Please verify and thanks again.

Skip


----------



## jdmyers4 (Nov 8, 2008)

Everyone should have recieved either a PM or email verifying their totals.  

All orders have been entered into a spreadsheet.  Thanks everyone.

John


----------



## jdmyers4 (Nov 10, 2008)

Nov 10th - Order has been placed with CSUSA.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Nov 19, 2008)

I got seven orders mailed out today.  Checked the front of the thread for a status.  I will try to get some more mailed tomorrow.

I decided against mailing in flat-rate envelops.  It was a tight squeezed for some, and I really don't want any mishaps.  So I'm mailing all orders out in boxes.  I have a bunch of 5x5x5-inch boxes left over from another endeavor, so this gives me a chance to get rid of them.  As a consequence, not everyone is going out priority mail.  some are going out parcel post.

I will keep posting updates as I go.  Thank you everyone for your patience, and your trust!


----------



## chriselle (Nov 20, 2008)

John, 

  Let me know what the postage (International-Japan) is going to be and I will send it right away.

Cheers,

  Chris


----------



## jdmyers4 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Chris,

I'll mail your kits on Saturday and let you know what the postage is.


----------



## W3DRM (Nov 22, 2008)

*RE: CSUSA Group Buy*

John,

Package received today. Order complete except for the 850-0321 Accessories Kit for Statesman/Gentleman which you are aware of.

Thanks for doing this and for the quick delivery!


----------



## Timbo (Nov 22, 2008)

I received my order today.  Everything was in order.  Thank you for taking the time to do this buy.


----------



## brez (Nov 23, 2008)

John,

I received the package yesterday. Every thing is there. 

Thanks for taking the time to do this, it must have taken a lot of time.

Mike


----------



## WoodenDragon (Nov 24, 2008)

John,

I received my package today and everything looks good!

Thanks so much for putting this together!


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi John,
Mine arrived today also.  Thanks for all your hard work!!
Best Wishes,


----------



## igran7 (Nov 24, 2008)

John The front of this thread still has my items as "packed" when can I expect shipment?  I sent you a couple of PM's but haven't received a response.


----------



## chriselle (Nov 25, 2008)

igran7 said:


> John The front of this thread still has my items as "packed" when can I expect shipment?  I sent you a couple of PM's but haven't received a response.



Ah, he's just saving the best two (you and me) for last.:biggrin:


----------



## stolicky (Nov 25, 2008)

I came home to my package yesterday and it was all there.  Thanks again for all of your hard work.  We appreciate it.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Nov 25, 2008)

Joe & Chris - the two best for last guys - your kits were sent out yesterday, Monday, Nov 24th.  I apologize for the delay, I was short two boxes on Saturday as I was packing the rest of the kits.  

Please let me know when you get them, or if there are any problems with the contents of the package.  

Whew!  I have a far better appreciation for those who do these group buys!  That's for sure.  It is a lot of work.  I can see why people try to limit it to just over a hundred kits total.

But it was a pleasure doing it for the team!  :0)

John


----------



## kirkfranks (Nov 25, 2008)

John,
My order arrived today.
Thanks for all your time and effort to run this for us.


----------



## chriselle (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey John,

Thank you for the update but what's up with the shipping charges?  Please let me know and I'll send you the difference right away unless you're feeling REALLY generous.:biggrin:

Thanks man,

Chris



jdmyers4 said:


> Joe & Chris - the two best for last guys - your kits were sent out yesterday, Monday, Nov 24th.  I apologize for the delay, I was short two boxes on Saturday as I was packing the rest of the kits.
> 
> Please let me know when you get them, or if there are any problems with the contents of the package.
> 
> ...


----------



## el_d (Nov 25, 2008)

Got my box , All well. thanks John


----------



## jdmyers4 (Nov 25, 2008)

Chris,

were you expecting the shipping charges to be more?  

BTW - for some of you the shipping was a few dollars more than the $4.80 that you paid for the priority envelope rate.  As you know, I decided to mail the orders in boxes rather than an envelope because I felt boxes afforded a lot more protection during this busy time of year.  I didn't want any mishaps.  And for some, there was no way the number of kits you ordered would fit in a priority envelope anyway.  

So to be fair, I will be sending some of you an email requesting additional payment to cover the postage that your order cost.  In no instance will the amount be more than $5.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## jamiller99 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Package Arrived*

Thanks John, for all of your hard work on this group buy!

John

jamiller99


----------



## igran7 (Nov 26, 2008)

John I received my package today.  Thank You


----------



## yooperbird (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks again, John - received my package - can't wait to get at them.


----------



## jedgerton (Nov 28, 2008)

John,

Package arrived today with everything as ordered!  Thanks for doing this.

John


----------



## foneman (Nov 29, 2008)

*got my order*

John,

I received my order in good shape. Thanks again for doing this!!!

john


----------



## sbrant (Nov 30, 2008)

John -

Got mine a couple of days ago - everything was perfect.

I appreciate you doing this as I am sure it was a lot of work.  Thanks again.

- Skip


----------

